# Passwords for Kids



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My kids love going to the Web, and they keep track of their passwords by writing them on Post-it notes. I noticed their Disney password was "MickeyMinnieGoofyPluto," and so I asked why it was so long. 

"Because," my daughter explained, "they say it has to have at least four characters."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------

